

Vidpresso (YC W14) Offers Low-Cost Tools for Adding Tweets and Ads to Broadcasts - randall
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/03/vidpresso-ads/

======
randall
Our hacker news story is crazy too. Back when I posted this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6993981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6993981)

Our life looked a lot different. It's insane how much can change in a few
weeks. We've also found some really good folks as references from HN... so if
you're into video and like coding... we should be friends! :)

More on our mission here:

[http://vidpresso.com/blog/secret-vidpresso-master-
plan](http://vidpresso.com/blog/secret-vidpresso-master-plan)

------
jgh
Interesting. I had thought about making a tool for adding real-time
annotations and real-time 'directing' (for lack of a better term) for things
like parents filming kids' sporting events (so they could do multiple angles
with a couple iPhones and make it all "professional" with names/numbers coming
up on the screen), but this seems like a better idea haha.

~~~
bradknowles
Check out "CollabraCam", see
[http://collabracam.com/](http://collabracam.com/)

See also "VizzyWig", at [http://vizzywig.com/](http://vizzywig.com/)

------
TheMakeA
Got a chance to meet Randall at the YC interviews. Great guy. Congrats and
good luck!

------
neebz
This is superb.

Congrats Randall :)

